# Hottest part of the smoker??



## chubbuckdoctor (Sep 9, 2013)

I have the MES 30". My question for all those out there that have used this or other smokers is kind of technical. 

Is one part of the smoker hotter than another? I usually have the vent half open. 

I am not sure if it would be hotter on the top shelf, toward the back, under the vent, front of the shelf away from the vent. Or bottom rack, right above the heating element. Not sure how to even test for this. Has anyone ever done this?

My reason to know is so that when I put different sizes of meat on the same shelf, or if I have lots of meat, Where should I put things so that most of the pieces get done about the same time. I can put my bigger pieces where it is hotter, smaller pieces where it is not as hot. As it is, I stick my thermometer in all the pieces and


----------



## so ms smoker (Sep 9, 2013)

Most electric smokers are the hottest on the bottom shelf just above the heating element.

   Mike


----------

